

Including a man page in your Ruby Gem - wlll
http://shairosenfeld.com/blog/index.php/2011/04/ruby-gems-and-man-pages/

======
wlll
I never really considered adding a man page last time I released a command
line tool as a gem, I just stuck to -h, but I'll definitely give it a go.
Seems easy enough!

